# PLEASE READ FIRST: Pirotechnic posts



## dvsDave (Sep 8, 2003)

I have been in contact with a laywer I know and until a better waiver system can be put in place, I ask that NO posts be added on how to create any sort of pirotechnic effect that involves smoke, flames, sparks, chemical reactions, or explosions. 

ControlBooth.com does however, endorse the use of compressed air based effects, such as the "air cannons" from aerotechnic.com. 

ANY POSTS FOUND THAT VIOLATE THIS RULE WILL BE IMMEDIATELY DELETED!!

The old posts about flash pots is being/has been moved into a hidden forum to be stored out of public view until I can release it again with the added benefit of a legally secure waiver system. 

Sorry this had to happen, but this measure may help ensure the longevity of controlbooth.com for years to come.

Sincerely,

dvsDave


----------

